# indoor cog switchback railway



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

With the holiday break from teaching school approaching, I was thinking about constructing an indoor cog railway using switchbacks rather than curves to save space. This would not be a permanent layout but rather a place to try out my two cog locos. I was thinking of using six or eight foot 2x4s as track bed and constructing a scaffold of sorts to support the three or four inclines. I'd like this to take up as little depth as possible, so that the footprint might be something like 8-10' x 3-4' and fit on one side of the garage. If I do 20% grades that would be something like 5 or 6' high at the end, right? Anyone done something like this and if so do they have pix? Am I crazy?

The train would be short, just the loco and an open observation car and it would be track powered.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good project to work on. Post some pictures when finished. No you are not crazy.Pete


----------

